# Knife???



## ptdecoys (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok that will probably be long post 

I would like to find out what knife you guys cary with you into the woods when you go deer hunting.. 

Thanks..


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 26, 2008)

*knives*

2 of mine and a leatherman tool


----------



## MonroeTaco (Aug 26, 2008)

Gerber LMF 2 ASEK survival, and a couple small pocket knives.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 26, 2008)

1984 Ronnie Gore skinning knife. SWEET!!!!!!


----------



## slightly grayling (Aug 26, 2008)

Personally, I like a small knife with a drop point blade about the length of my pointing finger for tight work.  I have used several brands, my favorite was a Gerber Paul stainless followed by a Buck Prince.  I'm sure a custom would be the trick.  I use a bone saw for the heavy work.  
-SG


ptdecoys said:


> Ok that will probably be long post
> 
> I would like to find out what knife you guys cary with you into the woods when you go deer hunting..
> 
> Thanks..


----------



## whitworth (Aug 30, 2008)

*I carry two knives*

One is a Schrade hunting knife with a gut hook.  And the other is a small pocket knife I carry every day and use for fish gutting too. 
Over the years I went to smaller blades and smaller batteries for the flashlights.  

Never got to be a collector.  All my knives see use.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 30, 2008)

Dozier PGK - in the pack
Dozier Straight Personal - on the belt


----------



## cripple (Aug 30, 2008)

sog seal pup


----------



## urbaneruralite (Aug 30, 2008)

Boker Lambda with the ceratitan blade is what I carry regardless, but then I don't field dress. To get the carcass in the cooler I use an Opinel kids' knife with a rounded tip blade of their laminated SS and a 6" folding fillet knife of ATS 34 from Kershaw.







Zips the hide right off with minimal cut hair. Think I paid eight or so when I bought it.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Aug 30, 2008)

Buck Alpha Dorado and a Schrade tool


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2008)

puma packer folder


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 18, 2008)

she goes everywhere with me...


----------



## WoodUSMC (Sep 18, 2008)

Case Sodbuster and Green River Butcher.


----------



## 24tesla (Sep 18, 2008)

Just a Puma Folder for now. Looking to get with one of the custom Knife Makers here to maybe get me a new skinner to carry in the near future.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 18, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> she goes everywhere with me...



What's her name?  It looks like a Puma.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Sep 18, 2008)

cripple said:


> sog seal pup



Ditto..or the full size.

I have a Kodi-Pak in the truck if I ever have to skin/dress something.


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2008)

Puma Skinner





And a Leatherman Vista in the pack:


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 19, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> What's her name?  It looks like a Puma.



She is a puma bowie II..... but she hasn't told me her name yet, we've only been together about 6 months...



Pnome, I'm thinking about adding one of those skinnys to the heram but i can't let go of the old timer Mrs. Schrade


----------



## hummdaddy (Sep 19, 2008)

gerber


----------



## pnome (Sep 19, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Pnome, I'm thinking about adding one of those skinners to the heram but i can't let go of the old timer Mrs. Schrade



She's a beautiful knife.   Mine is still virgin.   Hopefully she'll get some use this season.


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2008)

Gerber Gator.


----------



## shakey hunter (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a few sometimes a Buck cross lock, Scharade (sp) LB7  or Gerber depends on the mood I'm in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2008)

trusty ol Buck knife model 119 with the 6 inch blade.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 25, 2008)

3" lock blade kershaw


----------



## bigfatboy (Sep 25, 2008)

buck master


----------



## biggtruxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Kershaw buck blade


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 25, 2008)

Case Folding Hunter - Bet it has dressed 500 deer and just can't wear it out! Sheath is kinda rough though!


----------



## Cornelia_Hiker (Oct 10, 2008)

My sidearm is a Kabar Standard Marine Issue. May also carry a Leatherman Supertool too.


----------



## TheAlpha (Oct 12, 2008)

Benchmade Rukus


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 12, 2008)

I switch baldes but  I got about 3 or 4 Pumas that are the best for skinning. Then I carry a Gerber sometimes and now I got some old rough looking black handled blade. Not sure on a name but it holds an edge forever. Plus I always have a pocket knife on my person.

I want to get a Browning Model 687 Extreme Field Duty to keep in the pouch. I have been eyeing one for about 2 years but cant make myself do it.


----------



## euby44 (Jan 5, 2009)

Carry a Browning Kodiak.  Knife, Saw, and Guthook in one four inch lockback.  Great knife.  Used the blade doing construction work, can't tear it up to save my life.


----------



## stuckbuck (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm going to start carrying a carpet knife with a bunch of blades. It will always be razer sharp!


----------



## olchevy (Mar 20, 2009)

A sog trident(generall use), a Rapala small 4''superflex fillet knife( for gutting,skinning etc. dont laugh try it, All the local deer coolers use fillet knives...), and if i need somehing bigger i carry my homemade knife( looks like an ontario rtak-2). And always have my case trapper with me( a lot of places would freak out if i whipped out my trident..lol)


----------



## germag (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a bunch of them, but I have always favored a Sharp 3" hollow ground drop-point skinner that I picked up probably 20 years ago during a close-out for $4.00. I just paid 3x that to get the sheath fixed about 3 weeks ago.  Out of Bucks, Pumas, custom blades, etc., I usually grab that one. Two or three licks on a diamond stone and that sucker will shave you. 

I just picked up a Raleigh Tabor knife and a Scott Davidson (Solid Rock) skinner that will both be seeing a lot of use this coming season. Both are drop-dead gorgeous knives, but are very functional as well. Both are antler handles, the Tabor with orange spacers, thin black liners, brass bolster, and orange pommel and file work on the spine of the blade, the Solid Rock has thin red spacers and liners and black bolsters. Both men told me "If there's anything wrong, just send it back to me....." Right.....I can't find a single thing I don't like about either one of them...I ain't letting them out of my sight. For anyone that isn't already aware of it...both of these guys sell their knives on this forum. Raleigh goes by "Sharpeblades" and Scott goes by "Razor Blade". These guy's knives are well worth a serious look if you are considering a higher quality knife.

One of my favorite production general purpose knives has always been a Buck model 102 Woodsman, 4" clip blade. It holds a very sharp edge and is hard to beat for things like cleaning fish, squirrels, rabbits, birds, etc...or even deer.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 24, 2009)

Buck


----------



## germag (Mar 25, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> Buck



Buck what?


----------



## jfinch (Mar 25, 2009)

Everywhere I go I have a Ka-Bar Dozier Design lock back clipped in my pocket.  When hunting I also carry a Randall model 7 fisherman/hunter with a 5" blade.


----------



## robertyb (Mar 25, 2009)

I own more knives than I care to count but I carry a Gerber Gator on my hip while deer hunting. I lost my 1st one after about 10 years of usage so I bought another. If I lose this one I will buy yet another. 

It stays sharp deer after deer and all I do is run it a few stropes over a steel between deer. Did 4 deer one day and it would still shave a little. Put it on the steel for 30 seconds and it was razor sharp again.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Mar 31, 2009)

Outdoor Edge:

http://www.outdooredge.com/


----------



## Cleankill47 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have quite a few knives, but my favorites to carry at the moment are a Buck 119 folder and a Cold Steel SRK, which I just got not too long ago.


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2009)

at the moment i'm carrying my new (got it this week)
buck bantam BHW. i love it, and it came sharp enough to shave with!

and you can't beat a 4-ever warranty


----------



## olchevy (Apr 16, 2009)

slip said:


> at the moment i'm carrying my new (got it this week)
> buck bantam BHW. i love it, and it came sharp enough to shave with!
> 
> and you can't beat a 4-ever warranty



yeah especially out of a ten dollar knife, I got one two great knife for the money, dont baton with it though it will mess up the rivet and then wiggle

As for above I had to send back that trident dont even get me started, 

I now carry an ontario rat 1 it is by far the best large folding knife I have ever used, I use it for everything edc and hunting.....Got it for free too, after having some complications with an online company I talked to the ceo of the company , and wallah I got it for free!!!!I was happy and surprised


----------



## tango6 (Apr 16, 2009)

Benchmade Auto Stryker and K-Bar


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2009)

olchevy said:


> yeah especially out of a ten dollar knife,



hey, i never said it was the best knife in the world, i said i liked it...*cough*$20*cough*


----------



## chasbow (Apr 17, 2009)

I have collected knives for years and have carried just about anything you can think to the woods with me. Ones that were too big (more like short swords) and ones that were too short and skinny. I have settled on two, I usually wear one and have one at the Jeep for skinning. The one I use to field dress with is a Marbles
Plainsman, I think is the model name ,with a stacked leather handle
it stays extremely sharp. The other one is a three finger fat skinner that I made in my shop. I have made around 320 or so fixed blade knives in my day and probably 60 or 70 folders. I am ashamed to say I haven't been able to hang onto  one  copy of the Marbles knife I carry that I have made in my shop. But I can't make one for the 80 or 90 dollars that theirs sells for. And I just throw it around and use the heck out of it. You can find them used on E-Bay sometimes for 50.00 or so and buy them new at Smokey Mountain Knife Works sometimes for as little as 79.00. It is one heck of a knife to use and almost indestructable. My 2 1/2 cents worth.


----------



## wildcats (Apr 19, 2009)

Buck Vanguard and Wyoming knife.


----------



## t.walls93 (Apr 21, 2009)

I dont deer hunt but these are my fav knives that i have:


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2009)

One of Sharpeblades (Raleigh Tabor) blades.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2009)

I've carried a Case 3" drop point for years, but Sharpblades just made me a "Little Bitty" drop point that I'm gonna replace it with this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2009)

Ken Onion Kershaw tanto blade assisted open and a SOG Seal Pup.


----------



## olchevy (Apr 21, 2009)

slip said:


> hey, i never said it was the best knife in the world, i said i liked it...*cough*$20*cough*



naw mine was 9.99 for the big one at smokymountianknifeworks.com 

you gota learn how to shop around, I saw it for 20 at other places but I payed 10...lol


----------



## polaris30144 (Apr 21, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> trusty ol Buck knife model 119 with the 6 inch blade.



X2, I also carry a folder of some make in my pack, either a Buck or Kershaw.


----------



## germag (Apr 25, 2009)

polaris30144 said:


> X2, I also carry a folder of some make in my pack, either a Buck or Kershaw.



I like a Puma Prince for a larger folder.


----------



## tony2001577 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> One of Sharpeblades (Raleigh Tabor) blades.



X2


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 25, 2009)

my faves are handmade. 2 from steve woodruff here, and my fave is made by tommy gann out of texas.


----------



## Booger (Apr 25, 2009)

Buck Vangaurd for hunting, Chris Reeve Mountainer II for camping and most outdoor activities, or one of my Graham Knives.


----------



## THREEJAYS (May 3, 2009)

Bear damascus,luv it.


----------



## GusGus (May 5, 2009)

Buck 120, Buck Lite, and a Buck Protege.


----------



## Outdooralm (May 5, 2009)

I carry a Case light weight hunter and my Kick Leather man.


----------



## T_Fish (May 8, 2009)

i care one of Sharpblades knives,, Mr Tabor builds one one the best


----------



## Rednec (May 8, 2009)

MOD auto with serrated edge & leatherman super tool..


----------



## huntndeer (Sep 16, 2009)

cutco sportsman


----------

